# Indian Army will fail in Kashmir



## Paan Singh

Lahore: Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan led a massive gathering of his supporters in Lahore as he sought to galvanise his fledgling Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf party by raking up the issue of the rights of Kashmiris and seeking withdrawal of Indian troops from Jammu and Kashmir.
The rally near the Minar-e-Pakistan monument, which was attended by over 100,000 people, was aimed at projecting Khan as a serious contender in Pakistan's political arena ahead of the 2013 general election.
Over the past few months, Khan's party has sought to enlarge its support base in Punjab, the country's most populous province.
Khan's nearly 50-minute speech largely focussed on the problems and challenges facing Pakistan, including corruption and crippling power outages, but he used the occasion to take up several populist issues, including the Kashmir dispute.
*"I want to tell Hindustan that the 700,000 troops you have kept among the Kashmiris. No army has been able to solve any country's problems at any time," he said to cheers from his supporters.
*"*Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?*" he alleged.
Khan, whose party did not participate in the last general election and fared poorly in previous polls, called on India to give "Kashmiris their rights and call back the troops".
He said his party would "stand with the Kashmiri brothers and speak for their rights at all forums".
He said the rally marked the culmination of a movement begun 15 years ago by the Pakistan Tehrik to tackle the country's problems, including corruption, inflation, rising prices, lack of education, unemployment and an energy crisis
Indian Army will fail in Kashmir: Imran Khan - Pakistan News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vimana

Let the man speak he needs to get votes this is all political games  but the ground reality is infiltration has come down to record levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

so pakistan army is more stronger than u.s army??
so pakistan is super power??
pakistan have been successful in snatching kashmir from india by terrorism??

then who let him out of the cage to say this??he should have mentioned this into his speech

just ot make votes..he added these and if want to know better then go ask your generals.are they capable??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varad

Well i think he was trying to garner support from the crowd. I think he will be a good and realistic leader and relations between
India Pakistan might improve.


----------



## Paan Singh

Varad said:


> Well i think he was trying to garner support from the crowd. I think he will be a good and realistic leader and relations between
> India Pakistan might improve.



i think so but he is going to do this then its ok..we have worst relations with pakistan in past too..
what this cricketer can do??


----------



## Varad

Prism said:


> i think so but he is going to do this then its ok..we have worst relations with pakistan in past too..
> what this cricketer can do??



Nahi yaar.. he seems to me a realistic person. The fact that some say that the army is supporting him is heartening. I am 
hopeful for Pakistan under him.


----------



## raavan

he is not wrong in saying that army never solves any problems. Army is always a stopgap solution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bandit

Prism said:


> He said his party would "stand with the Kashmiri brothers and speak for their rights at all forums".
> *He said the rally marked the culmination of a movement begun 15 years ago by the Pakistan Tehrik to tackle the country's problems, including corruption, inflation, rising prices, lack of education, unemployment and an energy crisis*
> :



And he would do all that by chanting azadi for Kashmir .

What did he tell the naive Pakistanis following him, that once he gets Kashmir all the troubles will vanish.

If Pakistani leaders want to tackle Kashmir like they managed their country, we don't have any reason to worry.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

LOL! Its been 60 years, each one of them said the same thing, be it Mr. Jinnah, Mr. Bhutto, Mrs. Benajir Bhuto, Gen Yayha Khan, Gen Zial Ul Haq, Nawaz Sharif, Pervaij Musharaf.

They've tried War - didn't work
Insurgency - didn't work
International pressure - didn't work

Most of them have already passed away but no one is ready to break it to the Pakistanis and say the truth as it stands - *that we've failed to get Kashmir.*

We accept this very familiar challenge of Mr. Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VelocuR

Prism said:


> Lahore: Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan led a massive gathering of his supporters in Lahore as he sought to galvanise his fledgling Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf party by raking up the issue of the rights of Kashmiris and seeking withdrawal of Indian troops from Jammu and Kashmir.
> The rally near the Minar-e-Pakistan monument, which was attended by over 100,000 people, was aimed at projecting Khan as a serious contender in Pakistan's political arena ahead of the 2013 general election.
> Over the past few months, Khan's party has sought to enlarge its support base in Punjab, the country's most populous province.
> Khan's nearly 50-minute speech largely focussed on the problems and challenges facing Pakistan, including corruption and crippling power outages, but he used the occasion to take up several populist issues, including the Kashmir dispute.
> *"I want to tell Hindustan that the 700,000 troops you have kept among the Kashmiris. No army has been able to solve any country's problems at any time," he said to cheers from his supporters.
> *"*Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?*" he alleged.
> Khan, whose party did not participate in the last general election and fared poorly in previous polls, called on India to give "Kashmiris their rights and call back the troops".
> He said his party would "stand with the Kashmiri brothers and speak for their rights at all forums".
> He said the rally marked the culmination of a movement begun 15 years ago by the Pakistan Tehrik to tackle the country's problems, including corruption, inflation, rising prices, lack of education, unemployment and an energy crisis
> Indian Army will fail in Kashmir: Imran Khan - Pakistan News - IBNLive


 


Prism said:


> so pakistan army is more stronger than u.s army??
> so pakistan is super power??
> pakistan have been successful in snatching kashmir from india by terrorism??
> 
> then who let him out of the cage to say this??he should have mentioned this into his speech
> 
> just ot make votes..he added these and if want to know better then go ask your generals.are they capable??


 


Prism said:


> i think so but he is going to do this then its ok..we have worst relations with pakistan in past too..
> what this cricketer can do??




Prism, it is unnecessary to use many emotions. You act a very immature child and you got alot of banned hai na. Please grow up and learn properly. And eliminate many stupid comments please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

The comparison is not correct Afghanistan is not US land and they need supplies, plus size is also different Kashmir valley is very small in comparison to Afghanistan. The problem is only in 4 cities.


----------



## Varad

Bl[i]tZ;2240196 said:


> LOL! Its been 60 years, each one of them said the same thing, be it Mr. Jinnah, Mr. Bhutto, Mrs. Benajir Bhuto, Gen Yayha Khan, Gen Zial Ul Haq, Nawaz Sharif, Pervaij Musharaf.
> 
> They've tried War - didn't work
> Insurgency - didn't work
> International pressure - didn't work
> 
> Most of them have already passed away but no one is ready to break it to the Pakistanis and say the truth as it stands - that we've failed to get Kashmir.



You've also have to look at their stances. First it was, that Kashmir is a part of Pakistan and now they say we want justice 
for our Kashmiri bretheren. It may seem not but its a huge change in their mindset. Slowly slowly they are realizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

RaptorRX707 said:


> Prism, it is unnecessary to use many emotions. You act a very immature child and you got alot of banned hai na. Please grow up and learn properly. And eliminate many stupid comments please.



ask imran khan first,then ask me


----------



## VelocuR

Prism said:


> ask imran khan first,then ask me



No, you frequently using stupid comments and emotions in previous threads. Please kindly grow up for now, it is very important! Stop using "blah blah blah" 

Read #6, it is just political statements. READ CAREFULLY !!!


----------



## Roybot

Of course he will say that. It would be a political suicide if he didn't harp on about Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paan Singh

RaptorRX707 said:


> No, you frequently using stupid comments and emotions in previous threads. Please kindly grow up for now, it is very important! Stop using "blah blah blah"
> 
> Read #6, it is just political statements. READ CAREFULLY !!!



of course it is political.
ok,if you want to remove this bla bla....
i will do this..


----------



## VelocuR

Any Indians please help this immature kid................(close this thread-nevermind)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan is right Kashmir will soon get independence from India and people of Kashmir want freedom and they will get IOK will get freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

lol...i expected better of Imran Khan....
A country in chaos ...and yet he choses to exploit a sentimentality nurtured over generations of propaganda.


----------



## harpoon

Just political drama much like many political dramas played out in our country.Anyways by the look of it Imran Khan is the best hope for Pakistan as he seems to be clean & incorruptible unless you want the 'super patriot' Zaid 'Gazwa E Hind' Hamid


----------



## third eye

Zarvan said:


> Imran Khan is right Kashmir will soon get independence from India and people of Kashmir want freedom and they will get IOK will get freedom



IK is like all politicians saying things the crowds would like to hear.

His remark in J&K is ir relevant. It would be appropriate if he or his party would win seats in the next elections before his voice has any weight.

Nothing has or will change in J&K .


----------



## Bang Galore

Nothing much here. Just the usual political talk. What happens in Kashmir will not be decided by Imran Khan or anyone else's saying or unsaying. He knows that & the other politicians know that but every now & then, one has to offer up some red meat to the masses. If he believed in his talk about failures of the army, he would have been better served looking closer; a lot closer.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Prism said:


> [/B]"*Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?*"



frustrated politician


----------



## Mirza Jatt

I think Imran Khan will win the elections this time......he's now speaking what they love to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kas786

I'm not his biggest fan, but I'd rather see him win than see PPP win again and take the last bite of Pakistan! PPP has always been a threat to Pakistan's existence and yet funnily, so many Pakistanis support them, even TODAY (after seeing the country dip into chaos in front of their very eyes)!


----------



## AgnosticIndianNationalist

Zarvan said:


> Imran Khan is right Kashmir will soon get independence from India and people of Kashmir want freedom and they will get IOK will get freedom



yeah sure keep on chanting this fairy tale Zaid Hamid taught bs i'd like to see it happen but the funny thing is it did happen before did you forget about operation gibraltar??? your so called "SSG commandos" were either killed or taken prisoner by us when they tried to incite rebellion in case you forgot we'll be sure to defeat you in another war should you try to attack us again like in 65 and 99


----------



## harshad

Zarvan said:


> Imran Khan is right Kashmir will soon get independence from India and people of Kashmir want freedom and they will get IOK will get freedom



kashmir was independent on 15th august 1947,the people there were neither interested in joining pakistan eventhough the ruler was a non muslim(it was not a part of india ) but pakistan was burning that they didnt want to join so the real culprit is pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pari.mehta

I think imran khan is playing it smart. A massive problem of Pakistan is that the military etc are not accountable to any one and hence you have the perpetual creation of animosity vis-a-vis india and double games with the west.

Only when someone has almost absolute power in pak can they address some of the real problems of pakistan. Even though some here might say otherwise, but playing a game of chicken and engaging in an arms race with a country 7 times bigger almost 10 times the economy and defense spending is a BIG part of pakistans problems. <sharif bhutto mushy etc etc>

But these are problems for another day and of a more fundamental nature, he is aiming to get good governance to the pakistani people within the current framework and consolidate power rather than be a complete outsider.Smart.


----------



## great

Considering their country is virtually run by army. That's some bold statement to make.


----------



## desiman

wow I was so wrong about this guy, I thought maybe Imran had some brains but I guess he is just another leader trying to harp on the same old issues, there is no hope for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

desiman said:


> wow I was so wrong about this guy, I thought maybe Imran had some brains but I guess he is just another leader trying to harp on the same old issues, there is no hope for Pakistan.



Its all politics, he has to cheer the crowd..There is nothing more than Kashmir & bash India to get the claps.

Nobody will be there to hear him of he talk about electricity,economy etc which is the main areas of concern for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harshad

rockstar said:


> Its all politics, he has to cheer the crowd..There is nothing more than Kashmir & bash India to get the claps.
> 
> Nobody will be there to hear him of he talk about electricity,economy etc which is the main areas of concern for them.



the more you speak about kashmir seperation from india the more vote you get


----------



## Hobo1

Imran Bhai bother about yr land of pure, It seems he is not aware of fact militancy is at the last leg and talks of doing away with ASPFA are going on and within a decade or more army will be withdraw from Kashmir and forces withdrawn from kashmir would part of peace force partolling streets of erstwhile state of Pakistan.


----------



## Hobo1

Indian Jatt said:


> I think Imran Khan will win the elections this time......he's now speaking what they love to hear.


 
Rigging election in favour of this Imran would be not easy for army this time. As internationl media and Yanks would be keenly watching. Imran is quite anti America compared to Zardari.


----------



## Major Ram

The army is there because of pakistan. pakistan infiltrated in there many times and have sent many terrorists. If pakistan doesn't want our army to be there then stop sending terrorists and stop infiltration. Its your call dear Imran.


----------



## Guest01

Prism said:


> Lahore: Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan led a massive gathering of his supporters in Lahore as he sought to galvanise his fledgling Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf party by raking up the issue of the rights of Kashmiris and seeking withdrawal of Indian troops from Jammu and Kashmir.
> The rally near the Minar-e-Pakistan monument, which was attended by over 100,000 people, was aimed at projecting Khan as a serious contender in Pakistan's political arena ahead of the 2013 general election.
> Over the past few months, Khan's party has sought to enlarge its support base in Punjab, the country's most populous province.
> Khan's nearly 50-minute speech largely focussed on the problems and challenges facing Pakistan, including corruption and crippling power outages, but he used the occasion to take up several populist issues, including the Kashmir dispute.
> *"I want to tell Hindustan that the 700,000 troops you have kept among the Kashmiris. No army has been able to solve any country's problems at any time," he said to cheers from his supporters.
> *"*Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?*" he alleged.
> Khan, whose party did not participate in the last general election and fared poorly in previous polls, called on India to give "Kashmiris their rights and call back the troops".
> He said his party would "stand with the Kashmiri brothers and speak for their rights at all forums".
> He said the rally marked the culmination of a movement begun 15 years ago by the Pakistan Tehrik to tackle the country's problems, including corruption, inflation, rising prices, lack of education, unemployment and an energy crisis
> Indian Army will fail in Kashmir: Imran Khan - Pakistan News - IBNLive



Look one could be ready to look at Imran's point of view on this but then he should also look the example of Balochistan where the Paksitani Army has been very visibly and violently going after the Baloch nationals who too have human rights and who have a right of self detemination. In fact the courts in Pakistan just issued arrest warrants for the Musshhraff fellow who is on a speech circuit in US for the murder of Nawab Bugti. So if Imran really believes in what he says then he should ask his ISI and pakistani army masters to first allow the Balochis to exercise the self determination. Afterall they are Imran's countrymen. Are tey not?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Hobo1 said:


> Rigging election in favour of this Imran would be easy for army this time. As internationl media and Yanks would be keenly watching. Imran is quite anti America compared to Zardari.



so basically most of the things in his favour. BTW from Indian point of view,I would be glad if Imran Khan continues this mindset regarding India.


----------



## Black Widow

Zarvan said:


> Imran Khan is right Kashmir will soon get independence from India and people of Kashmir want freedom and they will get IOK will get freedom



I Agree with you... It will happen when Cows will start flying...


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Pakistani politicians preferred way to catch the public eye ---- talk about "Kashmir" --play on the sentiments of the majority of Pakistanis , raise the emotive issue of their "muslim brethen" being tortured by "occupational forces" . So Imran Khan shouldn't be blamed for going down the same path which so many of the political class have taken. 

He will come to the negotiating table in the same way as other leaders after he is elected.No surprises.


----------



## raje

a true story ;- "an indian envoy to un once said in a un party while talking about kashmir he said"- can i tell you gentlemen something about kashmir's history.
" the men asked him to go on then he said" -1000's of years ago there was an indian rishi known as Kashyap after whom kashmir is named, found a lake so he thought of having bath there so he removed his clothes and got into the water but when he finished his bath to his suprise his clothes were stolen by a pakistani. 
"suddenly an envoy of pak said "- no no pak didnt even existed at that time
",the indian envoy said"- true that's the point kashmir belongs to india

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarK-LorD

Pakistani-Bhartis must withdraw their troops from Kashmir which belongs to lands of the pure.
Indian Army-Piss Off.


----------



## Ambitious449

Normally Imran Khan is very balanced and sensible. Might be a political trick to get votes from last strata of the society. In my opinion he will be status quoest if he comes in the power.


----------



## Don Jaguar

raje said:


> a true story ;- "an indian envoy to un once said in a un party while talking about kashmir he said"- can i tell you gentlemen something about kashmir's history.
> " the men asked him to go on then he said" -1000's of years ago there was an indian rishi known as Kashyap after whom kashmir is named, found a lake so he thought of having bath there so he removed his clothes and got into the water but when he finished his bath to his suprise his clothes were stolen by a pakistani.
> "suddenly an envoy of pak said "- no no pak didnt even existed at that time
> ",the indian envoy said"- true that's the point kashmir belongs to india


----------



## karan.1970

harshad said:


> the more you speak about kashmir seperation from india the more vote you get



And we have all seen where Pakistan has been led to by people who come into leadership of Pakistan using Kashmir as one of their planks...

Check out the thread titled Monkey Trap ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAN SOLDIER

I wish if he could make atleast one prediction regarding Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf come true.......


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

As if we were expecting anything sensible from I.K its just a dose for pak ppl to allure them for their votes. smell the coffee imran k , look at the reality and tell us what you can do about it?

better make ppl like hassan nisar your leadeRs who speak of reality. Kashmiris have a lot to gain by being with India than be an independent country or joining pakistan. what can you give which India can't ? pls don't come up emotional replies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldude13

for a moment i thought imran khan is a good leader.each and every politician knows that kashmir issue is the nerve of pakistani people.now he too is playing vote bank politics.pity on us south asian becaz we will always be an opportunist and traitor to our country.pakistani people should see how their politicians are using them in the name of kashmir......

peace


----------



## jha

Let them continue harping the same issue again and again..Let the status quo continue..We are happy with this..
In the meantime turn every state into Gujrat...


----------



## Paan Singh

jha said:


> Let them continue harping the same issue again and again..Let the status quo continue..We are happy with this..
> In the meantime turn every state into Gujrat...



and have an big tender for hornets too


----------



## Windjammer

If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!


----------



## Dalai Lama

It's going to take someone with _real_ balls to go against the current and change the Kashmir policy. Imran Khan, as pragmatic as he seems - isn't our guy. All we can be sure of is whoever does it, will be absolutely despised by Pakistanis.


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!



Failure is your understanding.There are no half million troops there.I even doubt at the 2 lakh +..
This is propaganda generated by your generals to brain wash you ppl.if they are in this amount then it will due to china.
We had enough supplies to fight you since 65.


----------



## jha

Prism said:


> and have an big tender for hornets too



hahahaha...

Why not..Would be good just to scare them..
BTW i was going to start a thread on RVV-BD v/s METEOR..but dropped the idea...


----------



## Paan Singh

jha said:


> hahahaha...
> 
> Why not..Would be good just to scare them..
> BTW i was going to start a thread on RVV-BD v/s METEOR..but dropped the idea...



dont worry hornies will never rule our skies...i was just flattering you.


----------



## haywards

I think first he should save pakistan from failing...than tlk abt indian army....


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Windjammer said:


> If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!


 
OBL raid ? hallmark trademark landmark of failure of intelligence and defence inventory.
.
mehran attack? etc etc.

ps. freedom fighters my hairy foot!
so according to you taliban and al qaida are freedom fighters fighting US invasion ?


----------



## Windjammer

Prism said:


> Failure is your understanding.There are no half million troops there.I even doubt at the 2 lakh +..
> *This is propaganda generated by your generals to brain wash you ppl.*if they are in this amount then it will due to china.
> We had enough supplies to fight you since 65.


Is that why your soldiers are known to turn their guns on fellow comrades or even on their selves.


----------



## Roybot

Windjammer said:


> If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!



You think all those troops are there to counter the terrorists?

They are there to make sure that you lots don't get upto shenanigans again, like you did in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

I always know that he can not be a leader of modern, moderate, ''non confronting'' Pakistan. 

Even his first rant about mineral resources of Pakistan revealed how clueless he is. He might have good visions about many political/police reforms but i think he is only a visionary like Musharraf was. Lets see if he be able to make his visions turn into reality; if elected.


----------



## Windjammer

crimemaster_gogo said:


> OBL raid ? hallmark trademark landmark of failure of intelligence and defence inventory.
> .
> mehran attack? etc etc.
> 
> ps. freedom fighters my hairy foot!



Foot in the mouth.....Rubber dingy sailing all the way up your nose, attackers doing a tour of your city and holding your financial capital hostage for two days.......failure in every field of epic proportions.


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> Is that why your soldiers are known to turn their guns on fellow comrades or even on their selves.



is it related??or can u prove half million troops..?


----------



## Windjammer

roy_gourav said:


> You think all those troops are there to counter the terrorists?
> 
> They are there to make sure that you lots don't get upto shenanigans again, like you did in 1948.



Yet still complaining of infiltration and what not........there is something called morals.


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> Foot in the mouth.....Rubber dingy sailing all the way up your nose, attackers doing a tour of your city and holding your financial capital hostage for two days.......failure in every field of epic proportions.



attackers attacked the bus of cricketers and ran away
attackers attacked the mehran and destroyed the planes and killing the soldiers then ran away

so what u did??even they attacked the GHQ??what u did??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

crimemaster_gogo said:


> OBL raid ? hallmark trademark landmark of failure of intelligence and defence inventory.
> .
> mehran attack? etc etc.
> 
> ps. freedom fighters *my hairy foot!*
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS THAT.......???
> 
> 
> so according to you taliban and al qaida are freedom fighters fighting US invasion ?




Any way gogojee why are you so pissed off today...?


----------



## karan.1970

Windjammer said:


> If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!



A public admission by the chief of army that his troops do not have the capability of clearing North Waziristan of terrorists who have established their rule there..


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Windjammer said:


> Foot in the mouth.....Rubber dingy sailing all the way up your nose, attackers doing a tour of your city and holding your financial capital hostage for two days.......failure in every field of epic proportions.



Even 9/11 attackers had training in US schools,,,, so whats the logic here????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> Yet still complaining of infiltration and what not........there is something called morals.



like you complain of infiltration in pakistan western parts..they come and kill you FC soldiers..where that moral goes??


----------



## Roybot

Windjammer said:


> Yet still complaining of infiltration and what not........there is something called morals.



Wa?

Who is complaining, we are not complaining because we can't handle those terrorists, last couple of months have been open season for Indian Army if anything! We complain just to make you look bad. haha.

No idea what has any of this got to do with morals though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Prism said:


> *attackers attacked the bus of cricketers and ran away
> attackers attacked the mehran and destroyed the planes and killing the soldiers then ran away*
> 
> so what u did??even they attacked the GHQ??*what u did??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *PAR UPDESH KUSHAL BAHUTERE*.....! so much for foot in mouth .


----------



## GURU DUTT

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Even 9/11 attackers had training in US schools,,,, *so whats the logic here*????




WOW...


----------



## Splurgenxs

lol Imran is dumber than i though ...comparing Kashmir to Afghanistan...not to mention the atrocities in Gilgit.

Does anyone really think Pakistan and china will be giving there part of the land to combine it with Indian Kashmir to form a new state? This is what the Kashmiris are asking. Bye bye Karakorum highway,Bye bye energy corridor.... and welcome America china India in Kashmir.Not to mention the major chunk of J&K is comprised of Jammu and ladakh tht have unending loyalty towards India 


Delusional people with delusional ideals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

roy_gourav said:


> Wa?
> 
> Who is complaining, we are not complaining because we can't handle those terrorists, last couple of months have been open season for Indian Army if anything! We complain just to make you look bad. haha.
> 
> No idea what has any of this got to do with morals though



Yep, this is the way you guys are talking, applying all the troops in your part of LOC.

Morals has nothing to do with everything, just shoot your mouth off, into insignificant pieces.


----------



## Roybot

kawaraj said:


> Yep, this is the way you guys are talking, applying all the troops in part of LOC.
> 
> Morals has nothing to do with everything, just shoot your mouth off, into insignificant pieces.



So what do you want us to do? Move our Army out of Kashmir, so that your army can move in?

That would be just stupid, nothing moral about that. We can't desert the Kashmiris, Ladakhis and Jammuites who are loyal to India, at the mercy of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

GURU DUTT said:


> Prism said:
> 
> 
> 
> *attackers attacked the bus of cricketers and ran away
> attackers attacked the mehran and destroyed the planes and killing the soldiers then ran away*
> 
> so what u did??even they attacked the GHQ??*what u did??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *PAR UPDESH KUSHAL BAHUTERE*.....! so much for foot in mouth .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandar kiya janey Adhrak ka swadh.!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

GURU DUTT said:


> WOW...



Could you please explain???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GURU DUTT

Splurgenxs said:


> lol Imran is dumber than i though ...comparing Kashmir to Afghanistan...not to mention the atrocities in Gilgit.
> 
> Does anyone really think Pakistan and china will be giving there part of the land to combine it with Indian Kashmir to form a new state? This is what the Kashmiris are asking. Bye bye Karakorum highway,Bye bye energy corridor.... and welcome America china India in Kashmir.Not to mention the major chunk of J&K is comprised of Jammu and ladakh tht have unending loyalty towards India
> Delusional people with delusional ideals.



Now sir why so harsh   afterall he has to also win election he has to make wrigt noises  hope you know what i mean....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raje

Windjammer said:


> If over half a million troops are required to counter a few hundred freedom fighters.......what else can be termed as a failure.??!!


i dont know whether the half a million are stationed against a few hundred so called freedom fighters,or the pak army and its sponsored irregulars whom together the world calls terrorist,but i think the later one is more logical that would be the reason remember kargil freedom fighters who turned out to be pak army and their ----,


----------



## GURU DUTT

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Could you please explain???????????????????????????????????????




Pardon me sir ....but you are trying to find logic with them (they believe in propoganda & conspiracy theories)...Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Windjammer said:


> Foot in the mouth.....Rubber dingy sailing all the way up your nose, attackers doing a tour of your city and holding your financial capital hostage for two days.......failure in every field of epic proportions.


 still minor compared to the attack on a garrison city and your military had no clue what's happening until US disclosed the matter  pak ppl here in pdf were celebrating obl death saying that it was your and US combined effort, but you dint have any clue. lol 10 men held your base hostage for nearly two days (hope im not incorrect) first your GHQ was attacked then these two attacks followed? still dint learn from previous mistakes. and how many Mumbai like cases have happen after 2008 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

I can see the usual Indian pattern of hunting in packs.....just to salvage pride.

No individual debating power i guess.!!! continue with your useless manner.


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Windjammer said:


> I can see the usual Indian pattern of hunting in packs.....just to salvage pride.
> 
> No individual debating power i guess.!!! continue with your useless manner.



Yup, it is always been difficult to debate on a obvious matter .... No ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> I can see the usual Indian pattern of hunting in packs.....just to salvage pride.
> 
> No individual debating power i guess.!!! continue with your useless manner.



so call your friends too
well u didnt answer my point of half million soldiers??


----------



## kawaraj

Windjammer said:


> I can see the usual Indian pattern of hunting in packs.....just to salvage pride.
> 
> No individual debating power i guess.!!! continue with your useless manner.



exactly, they storm you whenever they lost their winning points, if any.


----------



## raje

i was having the same misconception that kashmiris are exploited by army a son of our local mulla feed me that but when i grew old and to my surprise i found kashmirs have so much facilities free education was the one which i encountered first they are like the first class citizens both hindus and muslims of that state and still they grumble ,i dont know what happens in kashmir but kashmiries are pampered by our govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

kawaraj said:


> exactly, they storm you whenever they lost their winning points, if any.



read the last few post and tell who was flattered??and i am asking him to prove half million troops there but he couldn't.so who is whining and winning


----------



## jha

Prism said:


> dont worry hornies will never rule our skies...i was just flattering you.



Dont be too sure...


----------



## Paan Singh

jha said:


> Dont be too sure...



i will be..lalu dont have stand but i have
india will never even spit on hornies


----------



## GURU DUTT

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Yup, it is always been difficult to debate on a obvious matter .... No ????



And sir you wanted to have a *LOGICAL* debate with them .


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

GURU DUTT said:


> Any way gogojee why are you so pissed off today...?


 
nothing like that just calling a terrorist a bloody terrorist that's all  ha once again my hairy foot to the so called freedom fighters. _|_ _|_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

GURU DUTT said:


> And sir you wanted to have a *LOGICAL* debate with them .



Just give me a tight SLAP Bro,,,, so that it will remind me not to repeat that mistake again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Prism said:


> i will be..lalu dont have stand but i have
> india will never even spit on *hornies*



Naughty - Naughty.....!

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




Invincible INDIAN said:


> Just give me a tight SLAP Bro,,,, so that it will remind me not to repeat that mistake again



Tauba -Tauba Huzoor...:

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




crimemaster_gogo said:


> nothing like that just calling a terrorist a bloody terrorist that's all  ha once again my hairy foot to the so called freedom fighters. _|_ _|_



Sir jee Weekend is over.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Well they have succeeded well for the last 20 odd years , so no reason for them to fail now .


----------



## EjazR

Well to be accurate, the Indian army would have failed if most of the people of J&K were against India. The fact that it is still part of the Indian union even after 60+ years while the US/USSR could hardly last 10 shows that the belief that all Kashmiris are dying to join Pakistan is a myth manufactured by the Pakistani establishment. So when will the "awam" of Pakistan realise that they are being taken for a ride?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

1.As long as Pakistan has leaders like Z A Bhutto ( Op Gibraltar), Benazir & Aitezaz Ahsan (Khalistan), Mush (Kargil and post-Kargil), Mustafa Khar and A A Zardari, Kashmiris and Pak youth will keep sacrificing themselves aimlessly. Sorry to say this, but unless the leaders are at one with the people's aspirations what else can you expect? 

2.Very few people in the world have endured what the Kashmiris have been experiencing under the occupation of the Indian military machine. Pak leaders often tend to forget that Kashmiris have been able bear the atrocities owing to their Iman / faith in Islam. A secular or Western modeled prescription/view will hit at the base of their resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prism said:


> i will be..lalu dont have stand but i have
> india will never spit on hornies



We will not spit, we will induct them in numbers..


----------



## Windjammer

kawaraj said:


> exactly, they storm you whenever they lost their winning points, if any.



Yea, the forum often represents a run down Kolkota street. 




Prism said:


> read the last few post and tell who was flattered??and i am asking him to prove half million troops there but he couldn't.so who is whining and winning



There you go .....read and weep.


> NEW DELHI - India has decided to remove several thousand troops from the northern state of Jammu and Kashmir, which for two decades has been the scene of low-intensity battle between the Army and terrorists crossing the border from Pakistan.
> 
> Refusing to give a specific number, a senior Indian Defence Ministry official said a "large number" of troops will be withdrawn from Jammu and Kashmir in phases.
> *
> An estimated 350,000 Indian troops are stationed in Jammu and Kashmir, along with 200,000 paramilitary forces.*
> 
> The troop reduction will begin this month, the Defence Ministry official said, adding that the paramilitary forces there will take over from the troops.
> 
> Sources in the Indian Army said troops stationed along the Pakistan border in Jammu and Kashmir are as vigilant as ever despite the planned withdrawal.
> 
> The Indian troop pullout from Jammu and Kashmir coincides with media reports here that China has taken over some Indian territory along the disputed Line of Actual Control that serves as a border between the two countries.
> 
> Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in Srinagar, the capital of Jammu and Kashmir, that there has been no change in the India-China border.



India To Pull Thousands of Troops From Kashmir - Defense News


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

EjazR said:


> Well to be accurate, the Indian army would have failed if most of the people of J&K were against India. The fact that it is still part of the Indian union even after 60+ years while the US/USSR could hardly last 10 shows that the belief that all Kashmiris are dying to join Pakistan is a myth manufactured by the Pakistani establishment. So when will the "awam" of Pakistan realise that they are being taken for a ride?



If they ever realized that then every politician in Pakistan would lose more than half his following to internal squabbling , so its in the interests of the Pakistani Political and Military establishment to keep "harping" on the Kashmir issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

*An estimated 350,000 Indian troops are stationed in Jammu and Kashmir, along with 200,000 paramilitary forces.*

This still falls short of the 'mythical' _saath lakh fauge_ that Pakistanis keep harping about. Insurgency or no insurgency Kashmir is of strategic importance and troops will be posted there in high numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

whatever it is whosoever wins the next election in pakistan will be just another puppet in PA hands, the actual and only establishment which has a solid grip on pakistan is its army not any political or religious party, the army would not be left with any job if peace deal is struck between India and pakistan, toh roji roti k lea paisa kaha se aayega? its not me who says this its your own ppl like hassan nisar and pervez hoodbhoy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mautkimaut

Windjammer said:


> Foot in the mouth.....Rubber dingy sailing all the way up your nose, attackers doing a tour of your city and holding your financial capital hostage for two days.......failure in every field of epic proportions.




Daily bombings..What about that?
If you are so super duper , then dont cry that 35000 Pak soldiers are killed.


----------



## mymeaningislion

Prism said:


> so pakistan army is more stronger than u.s army??
> so pakistan is super power??
> pakistan have been successful in snatching kashmir from india by terrorism??
> 
> then who let him out of the cage to say this??he should have mentioned this into his speech
> 
> just ot make votes..he added these and if want to know better then go ask your generals.are they capable??



and after so mch time you are still listening Slogans and Rallies in IOK in pakistan favor so i don't think you succeed ........... so time to change.......


----------



## karan.1970

mymeaningislion said:


> and after so mch time you are still listening Slogans and Rallies in IOK in pakistan favor so i don't think you succeed ........... so time to change.......



And those slogans and rallies have resulted in ?? Zilch .. Actually time to continue exactly as before.. The strategy has been working fine so far.. No reason to change..


----------



## Paan Singh

mymeaningislion said:


> and after so mch time you are still listening Slogans and Rallies in IOK in pakistan favor so i don't think you succeed ........... so time to change.......



those goons will continue to shout and even govt is not ready to talk to them.so it doesnt matter


----------



## raje

mymeaningislion said:


> and after so mch time you are still listening Slogans and Rallies in IOK in pakistan favor so i don't think you succeed ........... so time to change.......


that is the best thing in india that we even allow your paid goons to shout slogans that is why people call us democracy


----------



## Infinity

Re: Indian Army will fail in Kashmir 

Exam Kaab Hai?????????

Q paper ka Koi Juggad Hai???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Prism said:


> those goons will continue to shout and even govt is not ready to talk to them.so it doesnt matter


and the old hag geelani is about to be shaheed.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Infinity said:


> Re: Indian Army will fail in Kashmir
> 
> Exam Kaab Hai?????????
> 
> *Q paper ka Koi Juggad Hai*???



Priceless !!!


----------



## GURU DUTT

crimemaster_gogo said:


> and the old hag geelani is about to be shaheed.



Sir why are you so furios...?any way the old chap has to feed his family .....


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

GURU DUTT said:


> Sir why are you so furios...?any way the old chap has to feed his family .....


arey tm toh naha dho k mere mood k peechay hee padgaye ~_&#920; 
.
. m just stating the fact that geelani is very ill these days, as a result he obeyed to the proposal of talks offered by govt of India, jaane se pehlay kuch toh karam ka kaam karu shahyad yahi socha hoga usne. hope he gets better btw.

. get well soon geelaneee uncle :flowers:


----------



## GURU DUTT

crimemaster_gogo said:


> arey tm toh naha dho k mere mood k peechay hee padgaye ~_&#920;
> .
> . m just stating the fact that geelani is very ill these days, as a result he obeyed to the proposal of talks offered by govt of India, *jaane se pehlay kuch toh karam ka kaam karu shahyad yahi socha hoga usne*. hope he gets better btw.
> 
> . get well soon geelaneee uncle :flowers:



Aisee Baat nahee hai bhai saab...Actually his so called daddies have asked him to do that they are told by the big uncle..?


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

crimemaster_gogo said:


> arey tm toh naha dho k mere mood k peechay hee padgaye ~_&#920;
> .
> . m just stating the fact that geelani is very ill these days, as a result he obeyed to the proposal of talks offered by govt of India, jaane se pehlay kuch toh karam ka kaam karu shahyad yahi socha hoga usne. hope he gets better btw.
> 
> . *get well soon geelaneee uncle :flowers:*



Doesn't look that he will get well this time around . He will die and his ideology of Jamaat-e-Islam and sharia law in Kashmir will die with him.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> Doesn't look that he will get well this time around . *He will die and his ideology of Jamaat-e-Islam and sharia law in Kashmir will die with him*.




*Ameen...Summa Ameen*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

> "I want to tell Hindustan that the 700,000 troops you have kept among the Kashmiris. No army has been able to solve any country's problems at any time," he said to cheers from his supporters.
> "Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?"



Mr.Imran Khan , We Are not Invaders of Kashmir , so stop Comparing Indian army with US Army in Afghan

Kashmir was Part of India way Before the Word ' Pakistan ' was First Uttered.So better not Teach Us History

Don't forget Pakistani Troops that are Occupying PoKashmir Since 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hafizzz

> India can't hold Kashmir by force for long
> India can't hold Kashmir by force for long: Imran - Hindustan Times
> 
> "Politics is not cricket," a leader of the opposition Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) said after the huge turnout at a rally addressed by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan who also brought up the Kashmir issue and asked New Delhi to withdraw the army.
> 
> "Who really left the mark
> will be decided by the vote," PML-N leader Pervez Rasheed on Sunday told Geo News. He spoke after the conclusion of Imran Khan's 'Pakistan Bachao' rally that saw the massing of tens of thousands of people in Lahore.
> 
> Rasheed said public meetings being held these days are reflective of people's desire for change. "Politics is not cricket where you have a winner (or loser) at the end," he was quoted as saying.
> 
> Imran Khan spoke on Kashmir while addressing the massive gathering. He asked New Delhi to withdraw its army men from Kashmir and give the people their right to self-determination.
> 
> He observed that no power could ever control people through an army.
> 
> The former cricketer asked whether the US army had been able to control Afghans in 10 years and he then responded that only if the Indian army was more strong than the US army would it be able to control Kashmiris through force.
> 
> He also said that his party would hold a civil disobedience movement if politicians failed to declare their assets.



I agree with Imran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalai Lama

So... Can we safely assume that Mr.Khan will be winning the elections now?


----------



## Nirvana

And I agree With Hafeeeeez 

There is Already thread Running on This


----------



## fast and furious

Hafizzz said:


> I agree with Imran.



How long ???

Less then 1000 years or more


----------



## CorporateAffairs

> India can't hold Kashmir by force for long



As you are holding Baluchisthan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hafizzz

fast and furious said:


> How long ???
> 
> Less then 1000 years or more



Less than a few years INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR will be FREE !!!


----------



## Roybot

Already posted.


----------



## Major vikram batra

Hafizzz said:


> Less than a few years INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR will be FREE !!!


 
please check the forum before posting a thread.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Major vikram batra said:


> please check the forum before posting a thread.



bhayya, jab india lo bash karne ki aadat hai toh, kya check karna


----------



## Nirvana

Hafizzz said:


> Less than a few years INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR will be FREE !!!



and in Less than Few years , Pakistan Will be Disintegrated , Pak Ocuupied BALOCHISTAN Will be Free - Will u take this Crap from us ? , No u wont

So better Stop Bellieving Imran Khan


----------



## Hafizzz

Nirvana said:


> and in Less than Few years , Pakistan Will be Disintegrated , Pak Ocuupied BALOCHISTAN Will be Free - Will u take this Crap from us ? , No u wont
> 
> So better Stop Bellieving Imran Khan



Oh yeah and I am suppose to believe in the Indian Government's propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Hafizzz said:


> Oh yeah and I am suppose to believe in the Indian Government's propaganda.



Pakistani settlled in uganda


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Hafizzz said:


> Less than a few years INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR will be FREE !!!



and yet once again you will wake up from your dream drooling all over the pillow. 

Kashmir will be with India for such a loooooooong time till you give up hopes of getting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

I am getting of this bickering all the time man. Here get a load of this.

Sugar Sammy Comedy Now #1 - YouTube


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ain't we hearing the same from a* long* time. One should as ask Imraan Khan about his definition of *'long*'.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Imran should tell this to his military generals !!! They have been occupying pakistan for a long time !!!!!!!!

Lol.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

CorporateAffairs said:


> Pakistani settlled in uganda



Always posting the factual thing near to you but dont waste time in lough Quite unexpectedly..


----------



## Vimana

Imran needs votes let him play politics while we keep


----------



## vikrams

2011-1947=64 years
All wars won.


----------



## karan.1970

Hafizzz said:


> Less than a few years INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR will be FREE !!!



Yay!!!! Drop me a memo when that happens

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peshwa

Define Long...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Mr.Imran Khan , We Are not Invaders of Kashmir , so stop Comparing Indian army with US Army in Afghan
> 
> Kashmir was Part of India way Before the Word ' Pakistan ' was First Uttered.So better not Teach Us History
> 
> Don't forget Pakistani Troops that are Occupying PoKashmir Since 1947


U just wasted ur words here.....
He just needs attention, ask him to come to India our politicos sure will train him. But then that is hard.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Define Long...


Till now 64 years.....
In future I dont know ....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reminds me of this aloo anday song by beygairat brigade, where they hold a placard saying PTI = Modern Jamat e Islami!!lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qasibr

double post


----------



## Qasibr

*The Indian Army has repeatedly been found to commit mass crimes against humanity, not just by Pakistani sources which these indos may brush aside as biased, but also from various media outlets throughout the world*. And these indos have the arrogance to come over here, a Pakistani Defence forum, and belittle the human tragedy their army does over there. Shame on them. It goes to show how humane they are. This is psychopathic, patriotically supporting the slaughter of innocent civilians.

Many independent international news outlets are beginning to cover India's attrocities in Kashmir. Foreign Policy Magazine did an excellent job of covering the mass-graves India tries to hide from the world. Here's an excerpt from their article: 



> Sidiq has been working on the river for 12 years now. Every week or two, as he hoists a shovel full of sand from the riverbed, he finds himself staring at a skull, a broken skeleton, or a shattered femur. "_Most of the dead were young men. You could see their shiny teeth; you could tell from the skull, he was very, very young. One day I found a young man.... He had been badly tortured. Both his hands and feet had been chopped off,"_ says Sidiq as he sits beneath the majestic maple trees lining the riverbank.
> 
> A fellow sand-digger in his early 40s, Naseer Ahmed, found a skull in March. "It was a small skull. It would have been a 16- or 17-year-old boy. The other day, it was a thigh with flesh still on it," Ahmed said. "It is a haunted river."
> 
> By 1996, according to conservative official estimates, around 15,000 had been killed -- a number that has since risen to 70,000. India's military, paramilitary, and police forces deployed in massive numbers to pacify the rebellious province, and tens of thousands of Kashmiri civilians were taken into custody. Thousands never returned. Human Rights Watch, Amnesty International, and several Indian rights groups have repeatedly urged the Indian government to investigate the disappearances in Kashmir, but the government and the Army consistently argued that the missing weren't dead: They had crossed over to Pakistan to train as militants.
> 
> Stories of arrests, torture, killings, and secret burials were rife in Kashmir throughout the 1990s. Akhter Mohiuddin, a much-respected Kashmiri short-story writer, dedicated a collection of stories to _"young men who were murdered at unknown places,"_
> 
> In December 2009, the common knowledge that thousands were killed and buried in unknown places turned out to be true. The International People's Tribunal on Human Rights and Justice in Indian-Administered Kashmir (IPTK), a group of human rights activists led by a local rights group, published a report called "Buried Evidence" that established and conclusively documented the presence of 2,700 unmarked graves of unidentified people in three northern districts of the Kashmir Valley, close to the Line of Control.


Kashmir's Mass-Graves Come to Light | Foreign Policy Magazine

*The overwhelming facts speak for themselves, regardless of how much the Indians whine, complain, or ignore it.* It would be in their own national interest to stop this genocide on the people of Kashmir, because it's a fact that attrocities of this level cannot be hidden for long. Already, various International organizations have begun to take notice.

Kashmir would continue to be a very painful thorn in India's side. The last time we fought over Kashmir was at Kargil. And India had a very difficult time over there - Israel's ambassador to India talked about this; he said Israel proved it's friendship to India at Kargil, where it helped India turn a loosing war around. It is known that they supplied chemical weapons which Pakistan's strategists hadn't calculated on India having, and that caused a few hundred casualties. Despite the help, Pakistan actually gained territory, including highly strategic peaks on India's side, and despite trying for many many years, they failed to gain control. *India's propaganda machine desperately tries to ignore this fact when they try to spin Kargil as a victory for them.
*
India's Defence Minister was asked by the parliament if India had lost any territory, and he had to lie to save his dignity. When the facts came out about an entire mountain being lost to Pakistan(Tiger Hill 5353), he had to make a junior secretary a scapegoat and take the fall for it. This mountain overlooks India's only supply highway into the region, and if there's a war again, I'm afraid that route might not be very usable anymore. The Indian Army will be choked up there, and held to bear the consequences of their terrible attrocities. It goes to show the strategic importance of the peak, that Indian Army fought for many years to recapture it, with many major operations being launched to re-capture it(till 2003). Sadly, they all failed, and they gave up and declared a truce. An army that terrorizes innocent unarmed civilians is no fighting force.

They would be well-advised to stop this brutal oppression. India will have consequences if it continues down this path, regardless of how that makes these naive indo tweenagers on this forum feel, or the delusions they wish to believe regardless of facts covered by numerous international publications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

Prism said:


> so pakistan army is more stronger than u.s army??
> so pakistan is super power??
> pakistan have been successful in snatching kashmir from india by terrorism??
> 
> then who let him out of the cage to say this??he should have mentioned this into his speech
> 
> just ot make votes..he added these and if want to know better then go ask your generals.are they capable??



One thing is for sure, we ARE stronger than indian army - and the only terrorism in kashmir is by Indian Army DUMBSHIT NOW DONT FORGET THIS

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Kashmiris don't like you, deal with it.


----------



## alphamale

at-least imran khan will get something out of kashmir(votes for his party)


----------



## patriot_indian

Prism said:


> Lahore: Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan led a massive gathering of his supporters in Lahore as he sought to galvanise his fledgling Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf party by raking up the issue of the rights of Kashmiris and seeking withdrawal of Indian troops from Jammu and Kashmir.
> The rally near the Minar-e-Pakistan monument, which was attended by over 100,000 people, was aimed at projecting Khan as a serious contender in Pakistan's political arena ahead of the 2013 general election.
> Over the past few months, Khan's party has sought to enlarge its support base in Punjab, the country's most populous province.
> Khan's nearly 50-minute speech largely focussed on the problems and challenges facing Pakistan, including corruption and crippling power outages, but he used the occasion to take up several populist issues, including the Kashmir dispute.
> *"I want to tell Hindustan that the 700,000 troops you have kept among the Kashmiris. No army has been able to solve any country's problems at any time," he said to cheers from his supporters.
> *"*Did the Americans succeed in Afghanistan? Is the Indian Army more powerful than the US Army? When the Americans couldn't succeed, how can you succeed with 700,000 troops that are involved in excesses?*" he alleged.
> Khan, whose party did not participate in the last general election and fared poorly in previous polls, called on India to give "Kashmiris their rights and call back the troops".
> He said his party would "stand with the Kashmiri brothers and speak for their rights at all forums".
> He said the rally marked the culmination of a movement begun 15 years ago by the Pakistan Tehrik to tackle the country's problems, including corruption, inflation, rising prices, lack of education, unemployment and an energy crisis
> Indian Army will fail in Kashmir: Imran Khan - Pakistan News - IBNLive



why we pay attention to these kind of nuts...................... all political gimmicks( no one votes his party hahahaah) . and whether india will succeed or fail for that my sincere advice to him " try to find out when pakistan will be declared a failed state or a terrorist state this will help him out.all bu****s


----------



## patriot_indian

RaptorRX707 said:


> No, you frequently using stupid comments and emotions in previous threads. Please kindly grow up for now, it is very important! Stop using "blah blah blah"
> 
> Read #6, it is just political statements. READ CAREFULLY !!!



are u matured ask ur self? or rather your political leaders . answer is look back at the history of pakistan u will get answer. stop advising others.


----------



## vinith98

Back in action, Hafizzzzzzzzzz ??. Please enjoy your holiday there, unusual place though


----------



## Major vikram batra

illuminatidinesh said:


> Till now 64 years.....
> In future I dont know ....


 
Ask you heart and he will say same thing ' i don't know'( because he can't count that much of years)


----------



## great

Well then, can I make a statement as well? Pakistan cannot be held together by force for long. After all, isn't it the Pakistani military, the binding force behind their unity as claimed many Pakistanis on this forum? Balochistan would be first to go.


----------



## Major vikram batra

great said:


> Well then, can I make a statement as well? Pakistan cannot be held together by force for long. After all it is Pakistan military that is keeping it together by force.


 
Straight in spot but now you have to careful from moderators


----------



## Veeru

> *India can't hold Kashmir by force* for long




That's why we hold our beloved Kashmir with love and compassion 

Kashmir is a integral part of India from the time this planet was made, and it will remain the part of India till the destruction of this planet.


----------



## roadrunner

you sound vvvvery scary Major Vikram Batra. being an enemy's nightmare


----------



## Major vikram batra

roadrunner said:


> you sound vvvvery scary Major Vikram Batra. being an enemy's nightmare


 
sounds like i am achieving what i want to achieve


----------



## 474474

CorporateAffairs said:


> As you are holding Baluchisthan



You cant compare them you **** brain
Talk to a baloch and a kashmiri
Balochs and kashmiris are as patriotic as any other Pakistani- stop spewing garbage out of your Indian mouth


----------



## 474474

So indians are ACCEPTING that Kashmir is forced to be part of india whether Kashmiris themselves like it or not? Because from what kashmiris say, they do NOT like it


----------



## karan.1970

474474 said:


> So indians are ACCEPTING that Kashmir is forced to be part of india whether Kashmiris themselves like it or not? Because from what kashmiris say, they do NOT like it



Which ever Kashmiri does not like it, can get up, pack their bags and get lost to which ever country he or she wants.. Force or not thats the way its gonna go down.. Get used to it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> You cant compare them you **** brain
> Talk to a baloch and a kashmiri
> Balochs and kashmiris are as patriotic as any other Pakistani- stop spewing garbage out of your Indian mouth


 
Baloch are as patriotic as any other Pakistani- stop spewing garbage
out of your Indian mouth????
And a special group of patriotic baloch is known is BL*

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




474474 said:


> So indians are ACCEPTING that Kashmir is forced to be part of india whether Kashmiris themselves like it or not? Because from what kashmiris say, they do NOT like it


 

Kashmiris themselves like it or not?

We know kashmiri like us or not. Proof, operation gibralter and kargil invasion


----------



## ashokdeiva

Imran, another clone, why the f**k is he kindlying some thing when Indo - Pak relationship is easing out with both countries finding a common ground to grow.
He is a jerk trying to play dirty politics.


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> So indians are ACCEPTING that Kashmir is forced to be part of india whether Kashmiris themselves like it or not? Because from what kashmiris say, they do NOT like it



yeah right

we ask them to sign off "Kashmir banega Hindustan" for every official document aint it?


----------



## karan.1970

ashokdeiva said:


> Imran, another clone, why the f**k is he kindlying some thing when Indo - Pak relationship is easing out with both countries finding a common ground to grow.
> He is a jerk trying to play dirty politics.



I think he is simply playing the game of politics as it is played.. I still have high hopes from him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

Major vikram batra said:


> Baloch are as patriotic as any other Pakistani- stop spewing garbage
> out of your Indian mouth????
> And a special group of patriotic baloch is known is BL*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiris themselves like it or not?
> 
> We know kashmiri like us or not. Proof, operation gibralter and kargil invasion



WTF?? Get out of India for one second if it'll calm your arrogance may I give you links to a few kashmiris and baloch personal friends' accounts?

I dont know much about gibralatar, but i just know the ratio of both sides was 1:20 - it's kind of obvious that doesnt proove anything


----------



## Major Ram

> *India can't hold Kashmir
> by force for long*


Agreed. That's why we've been holding Kashmir from last 63 years because we're not holding it by force. They hate you guys. You infiltrated in Kargil and this was informed by Kashmiris themselves  

I've never seen such bunch who keep on insulting themselves. Get a life losers LOL


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> yeah right
> 
> we ask them to sign off "Kashmir banega Hindustan" for every official document aint it?



Even if you did, do you think they'd do it from all their heart?


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> Even if you did, do you think they'd do it from all their heart?



No actually they dont like being the part of
9% growth rate
one of the fastest growing economy
country with highest no of engg
one of the most powerful armies
a country with prime candidate for security coucil
a country influential across the globe


And they actually like to be a part of
declining economy
a highly rated failed state
a country known for terrorism
a country where radicalism thrives


I got your point.... some martians drugged them


----------



## Veeru

Rant of a aspiring politician will not change reality.


----------



## 474474

The United Nations Commission on Human Rights reports that there are roughly 1.5 million refugees from Indian-administered Kashmir in Pakistan-administered Kashmir and in Pakistan.


----------



## ashokdeiva

474474 said:


> Even if you did, do you think they'd do it from all their heart?


some where in the 1970's the freedom movement was started and aided by ISI, but the situation that worsned subsequently are now gone and we have a peaceful place and our government is planning to replace AFSPA in a due time with a new act that will hold accountability on the rare mistakes that are commited by the IA. 
if you have problem, you are free you enrole in the death squad run by LeT and come here to atain your martyrdom. we are good at sending such people to the deepest depths of hell.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




divya said:


> No actually they dont like being the part of
> 9% growth rate
> one of the fastest growing economy
> country with highest no of engg
> one of the most powerful armies
> a country with prime candidate for security coucil
> a country influential across the globe
> 
> 
> And they actually like to be a part of
> declining economy
> a highly rated failed state
> a country known for terrorism
> a country where radicalism thrives
> 
> 
> I got your point.... some martians drugged them


Divs, lets not compare India and Pakistan, we too lag at some parameters and they willl come up with that argument and finally the thread will invite more hatred rather than easing out the situation.


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> No actually they dont like being the part of
> 9% growth rate
> one of the fastest growing economy
> country with highest no of engg
> one of the most powerful armies
> a country with prime candidate for security coucil
> a country influential across the globe
> 
> 
> And they actually like to be a part of
> declining economy
> a highly rated failed state
> a country known for terrorism
> a country where radicalism thrives
> 
> 
> I got your point.... some martians drugged them



We arent materialistic like you imagine, those are OUR problems. And that terrorism sh!t, we all know it comes from India
We are one - you can't bribe them anyways, i dont see indian govt bulding airports and roads and malls and schools - just killing people


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> WTF?? Get out of India for one second if it'll calm your arrogance may I give you links to a few kashmiris and baloch personal friends' accounts?
> 
> I dont know much about gibralatar, but i just know the ratio of both sides was 1:20 - it's kind of obvious that doesnt proove anything


 
you are typical pakistani. You know that thing which taught by your army
1:20 told that how much you know.so, for your knowledge i want tell about operation gibralter. In 1965, pakisatni army started a operation whose codename is operation gibralter in which they thought kashmiri will rebal against their own countrymen but after watching kashmiri kicked *** of pakistan. They changed whole story claiming india attack pakistan and pakistan successfully defend itself( i am sure you know pretty much about that)


----------



## ashokdeiva

474474 said:


> We arent materialistic like you imagine, those are OUR problems. And that terrorism sh!t, we all know it comes from India
> We are one - you can't bribe them anyways, i dont see indian govt bulding airports and roads and malls and schools - just killing people


there is a good future for you if you start practising on how to write conspiracy and how to flame bait some one?


----------



## 474474

ashokdeiva said:


> some where in the 1970's the freedom movement was started and aided by ISI, but the situation that worsned subsequently are now gone and we have a peaceful place and our government is planning to replace AFSPA in a due time with a new act that will hold accountability on the rare mistakes that are commited by the IA.
> if you have problem, you are free you enrole in the death squad run by LeT and come here to atain your martyrdom. we are good at sending such people to the deepest depths of hell.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> LeT my a$$, more like PAF.
> Fredom fighters are going to hell?
> Kashmiris want freedom because they know Jinnah's IDEOLOGY, not because of ISI or whatever.


----------



## karan.1970

474474 said:


> The United Nations Commission on Human Rights reports that there are roughly 1.5 million refugees from Indian-administered Kashmir in Pakistan-administered Kashmir and in Pakistan.



so?? There are 5 times that amount of Afghani refugees in Pakistan... What is the point?


----------



## ashokdeiva

Major vikram batra said:


> you are typical pakistani. You know that thing which taught by your army
> 1:20 told that how much you know.so, for your knowledge i want tell about operation gibralter. In 1965, pakisatni army started a operation whose codename is operation gibralter in which they thought kashmiri will rebal against their own countrymen but after watching kashmiri kicked *** of pakistan. They changed whole story claiming india attack pakistan and pakistan successfully defend itself( i am sure you know pretty much about that)


Lets not generalize on every PAKISTANI, because most of them give a damn about J&K. they would prefer a better relationship with India rather than fight for J&K, though there will alway be a soft corner for J&K for every Pakistani


----------



## 474474

Major vikram batra said:


> you are typical pakistani. You know that thing which taught by your army
> 1:20 told that how much you know.so, for your knowledge i want tell about operation gibralter. In 1965, pakisatni army started a operation whose codename is operation gibralter in which they thought kashmiri will rebal against their own countrymen but after watching kashmiri kicked *** of pakistan. They changed whole story claiming india attack pakistan and pakistan successfully defend itself( i am sure you know pretty much about that)



Forget it, i dont know **** about it.
But i'm not likely to believe your version of events, PA doesnt feed us anything, if it's feeding you talk about our media is controlled by India and constantly bashes the army

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




ashokdeiva said:


> Lets not generalize on every PAKISTANI, because most of them give a damn about J&K. they would prefer a better relationship with India rather than fight for J&K, though there will alway be a soft corner for J&K for every Pakistani



Let's all shut up and hold a poll, who they want to be with
I'm sure it would go something like: 95% independent country, 4% Pakistan, 1% (all the hindus) India


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> We arent materialistic like you imagine, those are OUR problems. And that terrorism sh!t, we all know it comes from India
> We are one - you can't bribe them anyways, i dont see indian govt bulding airports and roads and malls and schools - just killing people




64 years and counting


----------



## ashokdeiva

> LeT my a$$, more like PAF.
> Fredom fighters are going to hell?
> Kashmiris want freedom because they know Jinnah's IDEOLOGY, not because of ISI or whatever.


if you join the PAF, then you'll never get a chance to fight against India. because both the nations are moving towards peace and they are maintaining a active force to ensure that peace in both the nations florish not to go to war against each other. if you wanna fight i recommend LeT


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> 64 years and counting



43% for 64 years? I wont say it's bad but it isnt very good either


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> 43% for 64 years? I wont say it's bad but it isnt very good either



that too before IA stepped in... as soon as they did we all know what happened. Let me give you a preview
1947: Kashmir banega Pakistan
1965: Kashmir banega Pakistan (Lahore bachao)
1971: Kashmir banega Pakistan (Bangladesh ban gaya)
2011: Kashmir banega Pakistan

dont u guys get bored


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

ashokdeiva said:


> Lets not generalize on every PAKISTANI, because most of them give a damn about J&K. they would prefer a better relationship with India rather than fight for J&K, though there will alway be a soft corner for J&K for every Pakistani


 a big No with a capital N.


----------



## 474474

ashokdeiva said:


> if you join the PAF, then you'll never get a chance to fight against India. because both the nations are moving towards peace and they are maintaining a active force to ensure that peace in both the nations florish not to go to war against each other. if you wanna fight i recommend LeT



I think ive heard if it *yawn*
I don't trust anything other than PA ._.
Every1 betrays in the end

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




divya said:


> that too before IA stepped in... as soon as they did we all know what happened. Let me give you a preview
> 1947: Kashmir banega Pakistan
> 1965: Kashmir banega Pakistan (Lahore bachao)
> 1971: Kashmir banega Pakistan (Bangladesh ban gaya)
> 2011: Kashmir banega Pakistan
> 
> dont u guys get bored



boring...
57% is still with the Allies. Axis of evil will fall.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

474474 said:


> ashokdeiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> some where in the 1970's the freedom movement was started and aided by ISI, but the situation that worsned subsequently are now gone and we have a peaceful place and our government is planning to replace AFSPA in a due time with a new act that will hold accountability on the rare mistakes that are commited by the IA.
> if you have problem, you are free you enrole in the death squad run by LeT and come here to atain your martyrdom. we are good at sending such people to the deepest depths of hell.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> LeT my a$$, more like PAF.
> Fredom fighters are going to hell?
> Kashmiris want freedom because they know Jinnah's IDEOLOGY, not because of ISI or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was jinaha's ideology ? to make pakistan a Muslim slate or a secular state ? what is pakistan today ? simple question
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> I think ive heard if it *yawn*
> I don't trust anything other than PA ._.
> Every1 betrays in the end
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> boring...
> 57% is still with the Allies. Axis of evil will fall.




yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




crimemaster_gogo said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was jinaha's ideology ? to make pakistan a Muslim slate or a secular state ? what is pakistan today ? simple question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a f.... state....
Click to expand...


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> Forget it, i dont know **** about it.
> But i'm not likely to believe your version of events, PA doesnt feed us anything, if it's feeding you talk about our media is controlled by India and constantly bashes the army
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all shut up and hold a poll, who they want to be with
> I'm sure it would go something like: 95% independent country, 4% Pakistan, 1% (all the hindus) India


 
Pa don't feed you???? Do you know anything about pakistan atleast never heard that pakistani goverment is made of pakistan army( millitary dictatorship). So, stay contact with me may i will teach you something about pakistan


----------



## 474474

crimemaster_gogo said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was jinaha's ideology ? to make pakistan a Muslim slate or a secular state ? what is pakistan today ? simple question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk..
> Pakistan has crap laws
> I personally should be like this: Any crime commited on or by muslims should be treated according to the Quran, any kafir-on-kafir crime should be treated according to the victim(with some standards of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> a f.... state....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go kamasutra yourself
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major vikram batra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pa don't feed you???? Do you know anything about pakistan atleast never heard that pakistani goverment is made of pakistan army( millitary dictatorship). So, stay contact with me may i will teach you something about pakistan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We and our army are one.
> Whatever you say cant separate us.
Click to expand...


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> Go kamasutra yourself




Read my signature...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> crimemaster_gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk..
> Pakistan has crap laws
> I personally should be like this: Any crime commited on or by muslims should be treated according to the Quran, any kafir-on-kafir crime should be treated according to the victim(with some standards of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Go kamasutra yourself
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> We and our army are one.
> Whatever you say cant separate us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to as quran says than excute all pakistan for killing largest number muslim( bengali)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

474474 said:


> crimemaster_gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk..
> Pakistan has crap laws
> I personally should be like this: Any crime commited on or by muslims should be treated according to the Quran, any kafir-on-kafir crime should be treated according to the victim(with some standards of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Go kamasutra yourself
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> We and our army are one.
> Whatever you say cant separate us.
> 
> 
> 
> crap laws as what ? shariya laws ? blasphemy laws ?
Click to expand...


----------



## angeldude13

[/QUOTE]Go kamasutra yourself[/QUOTE]

U SHOULD RESPECT LADIES


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crimemaster_gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> a f.... state....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth indian.
Click to expand...


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Rafi said:


> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth indian.
> 
> 
> 
> so tells a pakistani .lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> crimemaster_gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk..
> Pakistan has crap laws
> I personally should be like this: Any crime commited on or by muslims should be treated according to the Quran, any kafir-on-kafir crime should be treated according to the victim(with some standards of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Go kamasutra yourself
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> We and our army are one.
> Whatever you say cant separate us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We and our army are one.
> Whatever you say cant separate us.
> 
> I guess. You are in goverment, in which ministry?
Click to expand...


----------



## divya

Rafi said:


> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah keep dreaming the era of army of rapists is long gone....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can you ample amout of links to backup what i just said pakistani...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> Rafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can you ample amout of links to backup what i just said pakistani...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can do the same indian - my eternal enemy.
Click to expand...


----------



## divya

Go kamasutra yourself[/QUOTE]

U SHOULD RESPECT LADIES[/QUOTE]

no problemo.... Bring them on...

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I can do the same indian - my eternal enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do...
Click to expand...


----------



## 474474

Major vikram batra said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crimemaster_gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk..
> Pakistan has crap laws
> I personally should be like this: Any crime commited on or by muslims should be treated according to the Quran, any kafir-on-kafir crime should be treated according to the victim(with some standards of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to as quran says than excute all pakistan for killing largest number muslim( bengali)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt even born back then you dumb**. Also if any of those crimes are true, a good Muslim would go to the police and turn himself in
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> Go kamasutra yourself




U SHOULD RESPECT LADIES[/QUOTE]

no problemo.... Bring them on...

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> please do...



LoL - why are indians so obsessed with us, I will never know.


----------



## divya

Rafi said:


> U SHOULD RESPECT LADIES



no problemo.... Bring them on...

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------



LoL - why are indians so obsessed with us, I will never know.[/QUOTE]

Ahhhh still that bukhar of "Indian Obsession" still not gone... hope u remember the last session.


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> Go kamasutra yourself




U SHOULD RESPECT LADIES[/QUOTE]

no problemo.... Bring them on...

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> please do...


Why did you change your signature.

@the guy who asked me to respect her: It was a joke, wha part of "yourself" includes me?

The japanese hentai is better, mutant octopuses with awkwardly shaped tentacles LMAO

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

Whty are everone's post all weird now? Is it some software glitch?


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> no problemo.... Bring them on...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> LoL - why are indians so obsessed with us, I will never know.



Ahhhh still that bukhar of "Indian Obsession" still not gone... hope u remember the last session.[/QUOTE]

What session??? I would have remembered - and the indian obsession is a fact, how many times have you come back - can't stay away can you.


----------



## Major vikram batra

474474 said:


> Major vikram batra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt even born back then you dumb**. Also if any of those crimes are true, a good Muslim would go to the police and turn himself in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally a correct statement if any those crimes are true, a good( good not hypocrate) muslim will( no chance of would) go to the police and turn himself in
> 
> by the way, how you know someting about good muslim, did you ever seen them in TV or internet( may be in star plus)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## divya

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> Ahhhh still that bukhar of "Indian Obsession" still not gone... hope u remember the last session.



What session??? I would have remembered - and the indian obsession is a fact, how many times have you come back - can't stay away can you. [/QUOTE]

Ok wont hurt the male ego so i would stop here about the last session some 3 4 months back

As far as stopping me is concerned stop saying the K word and i will be outa here.


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What session??? I would have remembered - and the indian obsession is a fact, how many times have you come back - can't stay away can you.



Ok wont hurt the male ego so i would stop here about the last session some 3 4 months back

As far as stopping me is concerned stop saying the K word and i will be outa here.[/QUOTE]

Remind me about this session??? I am confused, can't understand what you are talking about.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

divya said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What session??? I would have remembered - and the indian obsession is a fact, how many times have you come back - can't stay away can you.



Ok wont hurt the male ego so i would stop here about the last session some 3 4 months back

As far as stopping me is concerned stop saying the K word and i will be outa here.[/QUOTE] almost every Indian and pakistani will be out of here once we sort out the issues.


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What session??? I would have remembered - and the indian obsession is a fact, how many times have you come back - can't stay away can you.



Ok wont hurt the male ego so i would stop here about the last session some 3 4 months back

As far as stopping me is concerned stop saying the K word and i will be outa here.[/QUOTE]

Pedo, you could be my grandmother you know?
Pedobear - Memebase: Rage Comics, Forever Alone, Y U No Guy, Troll Face, Foul Bachelor Frog

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

click the link divya


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> Pedo, you could be my grandmother you know?
> Pedobear - Memebase: Rage Comics, Forever Alone, Y U No Guy, Troll Face, Foul Bachelor Frog
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------
> 
> click the link divya



Yeah right

Now i have no doubts about the condition of women in Pakistan.


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> Yeah right
> 
> Now i have no doubts about the condition of women in Pakistan.



PEDO ALERT!!!


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> Yeah right
> 
> Now i have no doubts about the condition of women in Pakistan.



Last time I checked, your country wasn't exactly a paradise for women, was it - more indian hubris and inferiority complex.


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> PEDO ALERT!!!


 





---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> Last time I checked, your country wasn't exactly a paradise for women, was it - more indian hubris and inferiority complex.



ok give me 10 reasons for indian inferiority complex....
i am sorta bored would be good timepass to know how do i have inferiority complex.


----------



## Major vikram batra

Rafi said:


> Last time I checked, your country wasn't exactly a paradise for women, was it - more indian hubris and inferiority complex.


 
I too heard about that your country is under top three in that list( if count from downside).


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ok give me 10 reasons for indian inferiority complex....
> i am sorta bored would be good timepass to know how do i have inferiority complex.



Obsession with Pakistan, your lot are here day and night, trawling the net for news on us, it is quite flattering to see the "incredible" interest. 

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Major vikram batra said:


> I too heard about that your country is under top three in that list( if count from downside).



You are too, or you not.


----------



## Executioner




----------



## divya

Rafi said:


> Obsession with Pakistan, your lot are here day and night, trawling the net for news on us, it is quite flattering to see the "incredible" interest.



Not just us its whole world who wants to keep an eye on you... thats how incredible you are for the rest of the world.


----------



## bandit

divya said:


> [ /ok give me 10 reasons for indian inferiority complex....
> i am sorta bored would be good timepass to know how do i have inferiority complex.



I will start off with one, it's to do with repeating the lie hundred times a day to prevent feeling embarrased, in an age where Pakistanis identify themselves as Indian to escape the shame.


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> Not just us its whole world who wants to keep an eye on you... thats how incredible you are for the rest of the world.



I don't see the whole world on this forum, just the citizens from the entity to the east. Obsessing.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




bandit said:


> I will start off with one, it's to do with repeating the lie hundred times a day to prevent feeling embarrased, in an age where Pakistanis identify themselves as Indian to escape the shame.



All poor indians can say, inferiority complex at it's best.


----------



## Major vikram batra

Rafi said:


> Obsession with Pakistan, your lot are here day and night, trawling the net for news on us, it is quite flattering to see the "incredible" interest.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You are too, or you not.


 
you want to confirm?


----------



## divya

Rafi said:


> I don't see the whole world on this forum, just the citizens from the entity to the east. Obsessing.



because rest of them are in your backyard aint they?

all you can do is you have an inferiority complex nananananananana you have an inferiority complexnananananan you have an inferiority complex nananananana GROW UP!!!


----------



## 474474

Rafi said:


> I don't see the whole world on this forum, just the citizens from the entity to the east. Obsessing.



Unless you're above 18, dont talk to her, if your above, then better lock up ur kids PEDOBEAR IS ON THE LOOSE!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> because rest of them are in your backyard aint they?



Please post when sober, we need to understand, what you are trying to say.


----------



## 474474

OMG DIVYA HOW COULD YOU????


----------



## Rafi

474474 said:


> Unless you're above 18, dont talk to her, if your above, then better lock up ur kids PEDOBEAR IS ON THE LOOSE!!!



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more grandma
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> I think I should have posted those pics, ur prolly wanking off at them right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another potential candidate for departure from forum. Post reported. Enjoy your stay. Khuda Hafiz. Shabba khair.
Click to expand...


----------



## bandit

Rafi said:


> I [/COLOR]
> 
> All poor indians can say, inferiority complex at it's best.



Now now, don't be too harsh, some of the Indians you see maybe Pakistanis in hiding; too ashamed to accept their newer nationality.


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another potential candidate for departure from forum. Post reported. Enjoy your stay. Khuda Hafiz. Shabba khair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting me for exposing you? YOU should be reported to the police
> THEYRE JUST CHILDREN FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafi

bandit said:


> Now now, don't be too harsh, some of the Indians you see maybe Pakistanis in hiding; too ashamed to accept their newer nationality.



Nah, not in real life, we Pakistanis would not degrade ourselves to be called indian.


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> OMG DIVYA HOW COULD YOU????


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


>



Your loosing it aunty jee, have a cup of tea and chill out. Take a deep breath.


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting me for exposing you? YOU should be reported to the police
> THEYRE JUST CHILDREN FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will soon know.... save your soul....
Click to expand...


----------



## 474474

_U mad bro?_

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




divya said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will soon know.... save your soul....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a necrophile too? *NECROPHILE ALERT!!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## divya

474474 said:


> pWNAGE n0oBz!!!!!!
> K.O.
> COUNTER-TERRORISTS WIN
> PAKISAN:1|Pedophiles:0



At least please learn to spell your nation first.... second writing in bold fonts all sorta unrelated crap doesnt make you a genius but then again its pakistan so cant say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

divya said:


> 474474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will soon know.... save your soul....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a necrophile too? *NECROPHILE ALERT!!!!*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divya said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least please learn to spell your nation first.... second writing in bold fonts all sorta unrelated crap doesnt make you a genius but then again its pakistan so cant say
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Major Ram

Some losers can't accept the defeat even after ages.. its been 64 years so we have to wait some more centuries so that the losers will realise their defeat.


----------



## Rafi

Major Ram said:


> Some losers can't accept the defeat even after ages.. its been 64 years so we have to wait some more centuries so that the losers will realise their defeat.



64 years are nothing, our civilization has ruled the region for a thousand years.


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafi said:


> 64 years are nothing, our civilization has ruled the region for a thousand years.



...............and wasn't in existence for millions of years before then & the world was not necessarily poorer for it !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Bang Galore said:


> ...............and wasn't in existence for millions of years before then & the world was not necessarily poorer for it !



Don't cry indian - deal with it.


----------



## divya

Rafi said:


> 64 years are nothing, our civilization has ruled the region for a thousand years.




which one imported from some arabistan or from factory in china?


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> 64 years are nothing, our civilization has ruled the region for a thousand years.



who knows??you might be converted one..even mughal rulers had history of forced conversion of sikhs and hindus, if not then u will be killed.even our saints fought with mughals and their children too and got killed coz they neglected the conversion from sikh to muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avishek

Indians are not crying it's the pakistanis who are crying and whining about kashmir for last 64 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

divya said:


> which one imported from some arabistan or from factory in china?



The one propagated by Baba Bulleh Shah. 

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




Prism said:


> who knows??you might be converted one..even mughal rulers had history of forced conversion of sikhs and hindus, if not then u will be killed.even our saints fought with mughals and their children too and got killed coz they neglected the conversion from sikh to muslim.



English please.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




Avishek said:


> Indians are not crying it's the pakistanis who are crying and whining about kashmir for last 64 years



It is not a long time really, in the life of nations.


----------



## 474474

WE ACCEPT, YOU ARE OLDER THAN US.
JINN(shayateen) WERE ON EARTH BEFORE HUMANS.
We are from the religion of Adam(AS)


----------



## Rafi

Major Ram said:


> Your civilisation?
> No sonny, they were Muslims from middle east. Yours and my ancestors are from this land. The difference is, some people were cowards and could not resist. They ended up getting converted to Islam. My ancestors were Hindus and remained so.



LoL carry on with that fantasy - we know who we are.


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> English please.



-----------------------


----------



## Avishek

Yes we know rafi after partition all the pakistanis came from venus and mars


----------



## KS

I thought 'Taliban' Khan was something different and actually had some positive vision in mind..but then he is no different.

Thank god !


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Indian Army not happy with Omar - GEO.tv


----------

